# Tile with a wood appearance?



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find porcelain tile that has a wood like appearance?


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

check your local tile store, there are a few wood looking versions. justin


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find porcelain tile that has a wood like appearance?


Here ya go Jerome. $ 7.49 s/ft link: 

http://www.floorhub.com/index.php?cPath=23_57


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

And....there are now stamps for concrete for that wood plank appearance...although that is one I don't care for.


----------

